# Wal-Mart Halloween Review...



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok just got back from Wal-Mart and of course I went into the Halloween section. Thankfully I got there before any children where given the chance to trash it like they normally do  I'll be rating sections in 1 being bad and 5 being best.

Ok for starters, once again I didn't see as much as I use to  There where no foggers, strobes, flickering bulbs/tea lights, many decorations. Bummer but the things I did see where very inexpensive and I think worth buying. 

Details get a 4. For example, they had air sealed canisters of fake blood with these little nozzles, they almost looked like smaller versions of those canned dusters, but they shot out blood. You know to like splatter clothes and such. It was supposed to dry the color of blood as well so you don't get that scab brown kind of look after your fake blood dries. About $4. Another thing I loved where the fake knives. They didn't have those huge obviously fake "glow in the dark" ones. They had much more realistically sized knives. They where also that yellowish color that supposedly "glows in the dark" but you could easily spray paint the blade silver and you'd have a darn good fake knife  They're where $1. 

As for decorations...they get a 1, I saw very few. They had some of those typical graveyard kits with like 1 or 2 tombstones and like a 1 foot fence haha but that's pretty much it.

costumes definitely get a 5. There where alooooott of costumes and this year they're all inside plastic bags neatly shelved, not hanging like they use to. 

Masks get a 2. Very few masks and some of them where exactly the same just in a different color. 

Makeup gets a 4. I did see a lot of individually packaged makeup, but not those big family kits they once had and let's face it, Wal-Marts Halloween makeup is some of the cheapest stuff around, although I do love their fake blood. Plus they had some awesome false eyelashes this year, like these cool spiderweb ones where all the lashes where interlaced like a web.

Wigs get a 5! They had various different styles of wigs and although Wal-Mart wigs are pretty cheap in quality, They where ALL $6!!! Wouldn't recommend them for a costume that requires nice realistic hair but if you need a F***ked up wig to go with your crazy character you should definitely check them out. 

Accessories get a 2. Very inexpensive stockings and such but us haunters use stuff like the cheap fake teeth they sell on our props and I didn't see anything of the sort 

That's my final deliberation. Does anyone have anything to add to it that I might have missed?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

They have good ham.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Did they have any hands? I missed the ones at Dollar tree and I'm looking for a hand for a cutting board prop.


----------



## jimf (Jan 4, 2009)

Are Wal-Mart only had costumes,no props or tombstones or fake blood?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Scareme, I saw some fake hands at a discount store today for like $2. If you have Dollar General in Ok, you might want to check it out. The ones I saw looked pretty realistic. Just a thought and I hope it helps.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

all the stores around here have crap and not much of it-(walmart , kmart, target,iparty,,,,)-the sections are smaller and i notice some of the prices are higher. k mart has the pair of zombie hands, last year it was 10.00 now i think i saw 12.99.
its not what it use to be, and yes chirstmas stuff is out in the same area


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Wal-Mart sucks this year, it looks like a church group set up their Halloween section, lots of cutsie garbage. Nothing "scary" the only thing I like its spray blood for $4. I'll be spending my $$$ elsewhere this year.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the warning, all. We're just heading there now to check out the Hween stuff.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I've stopped at two of them. Total waste of time, as is Kmart for that matter. Poor selection of the same old crap they sell every year. I've crossed these two places off the list. I'm seriously glad I've been doing this long enough to have a good selection of stuff already. I'm hoping this is not a downward trend among some retailers and that Halloween isn't falling out of sight.


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Don of the Dead said:


> Wal-Mart sucks this year, it looks like a church group set up their Halloween section, lots of cutsie garbage. Nothing "scary" the only thing I like its spray blood for $4. I'll be spending my $$$ elsewhere this year.


HAHAHAHAHA
Omg I'm sorry but the whole church group setting up at Wal-Mart totally gave me a hilarious mental picture.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I want to be a greeter during Halloween.


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

Don of the Dead said:


> Wal-Mart sucks this year, it looks like a church group set up their Halloween section, lots of cutsie garbage. Nothing "scary" the only thing I like its spray blood for $4. I'll be spending my $$$ elsewhere this year.


amen brother. 
i was shocked at the amount of stuff they had. the quality too, wow.

I took to a new thing of buying everything from yard sales this year and pretty much have everything i need. only spent like 150 total too.

are you going to crypticon? ****'s gonna be tight.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah, last year W-mart had some animatronics, animated spiders and stuff now .....not much by way of props.

I wanted to cry after leaving Halloween USA the other day.


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Yeah, last year W-mart had some animatronics, animated spiders and stuff now .....not much by way of props.
> 
> I wanted to cry after leaving Halloween USA the other day.


It's sooo bad where I live. Our seasonal Halloween Express didn't even open. The ONLY places to buy Halloween stuff are Party City and chain retailers like target and K-mart


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh gawd. That sux. You are stuck with online purchases.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, Walmart's selection this year is terrible, and it really pales compared to what they had last year. I picked up a few cool little props in 2008 and, other than costuming supplies, all I saw this year were some cobwebs in a bag and pumpkin carving kits. 

I don't think it's because Halloween is fading in popularity. My guess is that it's the recession and they're focusing on core retail items. Even Target's stuff is pretty light this year.

Having said all that ... IMO Dollar Tree has a better selection of props this year than WalMart.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

saint paul mn said:


> are you going to crypticon? ****'s gonna be tight.


Yep, being the promoter, Its kind of a necessity 

Can't wait!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Master-Macabre said:


> It's sooo bad where I live. Our seasonal Halloween Express didn't even open. The ONLY places to buy Halloween stuff are Party City and chain retailers like target and K-mart


I was in Party City the other day. Looked like they had some good stuff. Should have went there before we ate though. Kids all had to go to the bathroom.


----------



## lonestarwelder (Aug 3, 2009)

We have 4 walmarts and 1 Sams and still no halloween stuff out ....i went to lowes ...and like a beam of light from heaven or flames from hell....some of the best decorations ive seen (here in waco) shines before me. skulls that talk and some that dont...yard stuff like tomestones and mummys and a whole lot of the air up things (cats spiders, pumkins) didnt have any wigs or mask , but still had some cool stuff.


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

Don of the Dead said:


> Yep, being the promoter, Its kind of a necessity
> 
> Can't wait!


Dude, i think i met you at the late show of The Devil's Rejects. We were the ones coming down from the balcony and I told you there was no one up there.

We should hook up sometime. I don't know anyone as sick as me. Gets lonely. LOL

srsly tho... I want to hear about your haunt that you do. where is it? etc.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I have liked Walmarts Skeleton Baseball Vendor the best. Not all stores got him in. Ours did, however they didn't display him out of the box. Had seen him on YouTube and he's pretty cool. $70. Still available at Walmart Online and you can pick up at your local store to save shipping charges.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wal-Mart really stinks this year. But that's ok, I wont be shopping in Wal-Mart PERIOD at least until next year. Mess with my favorite season, gonna mess with their's. I'll be spending NOTHING for the holidays at Wal-Mart or Sam's Club.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Terrormaster said:


> Wal-Mart really stinks this year. But that's ok, I wont be shopping in Wal-Mart PERIOD at least until next year. Mess with my favorite season, gonna mess with their's. I'll be spending NOTHING for the holidays at Wal-Mart or Sam's Club.


That, of course, could backfire. If no one spends anything at Walmart on Halloween items, then they may consider it a poor financial choice next year to stock anything at all, and do away with Halloween items completely. Unless you let Wlamart know what you are doing they will have no way of judging whether or not to improve thier stock.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

The two Wal-Mart's in our area had a good selection last year. This year they're only stocking costumes, make up, and some party supplies. Very disappointing.


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

you lucked out. Our Wal MArt here sucks for Halloween stuff. The children get to choose from dozens of pop-culture referenced movies that are popular right now, but nothing "scary" (no little vampires or mummies or anything... not even little witch costumes). Adults get "fun" things like a giant beer bottle, a whoopie cushion, or a fellon. And the props were terrible.

K-Mart, on the other hand is amazing. they have tons of costumes for everyone. And while the movie costumes are definately present in the children's section, more "traditional" halloween costumes are present as well. They have tons of props and decorations. the only thing better than K-Mart in this town is Party America... which you can actually throw together a good looking "off the shelf" costume without being a carbon copy of everyone else who went to Wal Mart.

Target and Menard's had small sections, but what they carried was pretty cool. I want to get the black rose wreath from target and some of the melting skull candles. They also have some cutlery and dishes that are pretty cool, and cheap. Menard's has these little figurines... Halloween Ville, I think is what it's called (I'll go back to Menard's tomorrow and then post a link to the stuff later). They also had some neat decorations that were leaning more on the creepy side than on the goofy side (always a plus in my Halloween shopping).

There is a costume shop here, but it sucks. Like, industrial shop vac sucks. The sign outside said "His and Hers costumes!" It should have said "Slutty drunken party girl costumes only! Men Stay Out." The longest three minutes I've ever spent anywhere.

I'm thinking of buying some rubber masks and cutting them up to use as cheap prosthetics. I can air-brush them to so I can add makeup later. But I can mix and match, and it'll be more my face than a mask.

Oh! I forgot to mention... if anyone has a Party America in their town... THEY CARRY SPIRIT GUM! That may not be a big deal to anyone else, but here in Casper, Wyoming, I've been having a hard time finding it.


----------



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

Out here we have Super Wal-Mart and it super sucks! No props what so ever And in general it sucks as well, I don't like the direction they are going. I was looking for an electronic dartboard and had to go to a smaller walmart, where they had a bigger selection. Go figure Bigger is not always better, right ladies?


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

I found Spirit Gum and remover at my Walmart this year...and that was all I bought.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

(using best cowgirl accent) We real wimmin dont need no dang spirit gum. Iffin we need some, we jes take some pine sap offa a pine tree and use that to make our masks stick. Damn city slickers!


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

I found spirit gum at Party America along with remover... and decent prosthetics.


----------

